# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Warcraft 3 + The Frozen Throne CD Keys

## Cun

Not sure which forum to put this, sorry if it's the wrong one. My friend just sent me this list over MSN since I had to reinstall the game but lost my CD keys, so thought I'd share it with you guys

Warcraft 3
----------------
N9UBI4-GRQS-TDV29O-QF8H-7SMKLM
1YREOT-636V-59GAGA-8SYH-7FBJ43
JAXDO1-2Z6F-G7NZTI-H0QK-BE543P
CFMOSV-X0WD-U17ITP-RVPR-UTX4YP
QA1GX3-2UBS-6BM34T-Z7NO-P0H2W5

Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne
----------------
WGMNX2-EGT7-8KD9EV-H6ZR-ZPH7PZ
B47XWP-VTNP-HHXZZF-DJ4B-MMFGPX
ZP944Z-8W4D-FJ4YCR-GGYV-2F6DHE
8NBFN2-KZHW-CXGJTM-2CJ4-FH4GWB
ETHTR9-FM7Z-DN84YW-F2JB-2DHMVY

----------


## wardrose

The codes you shared will open all CD keys right? I also lost my CD key not long ago I tried some tricks but it didn't work. Warcraft 3 is quite secure. I'm participating in cookie clicker and it doesn't have to unlock or do any other operations but directly participate.

----------

